# Give your support for This AMAZING HALLOWEEN HOCUS POCUS LEGO TOY



## Pumpkin Pie 🎃 (Jul 2, 2020)

Ambere Vyet designed her 1st Lego set of #HocusPocus. If it gets 10,000 supporters, #Lego may make it a real set. The cottage represents the moment when Max lights the black flame candle. It has 2,719 parts including #witches. 

Please, Give your support for This AMAZING HALLOWEEN HOCUS POCUS LEGO TOY

Click the link to support. Hocus Pocus - Sanderson Sisters' Cottage


----------

